# Bobbin Head Sat 22/12



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Launching at the yak ramp at 5:30 (park outside locked gate and cart loaded yak up to ramp). Aim to drift up the main creek with the tide and then back again. Gulp sandworms and poppers will be my weapons of choice with whiting and flathead the targets.

Note that a 20kt northerly is forecast and a front is supposed to come through (fish could get on the chew before it)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm in Dave,

Cheers Dave


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

How long are you expecting to be out there for? When's the northerly due to hit do you know?

Cheers

Marty


----------



## adam (Mar 8, 2007)

Where abouts is the the yak ramp


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Marty75 said:


> How long are you expecting to be out there for? When's the northerly due to hit do you know?


Not sure. 3-4 hours?. Forecast has the northerly blowing all day.


adam said:


> Where abouts is the the yak ramp


Western picnic area. On Cockle Ck


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm a hopeful for this thanks Dave,



Peril said:


> On Cockle Ck


Try saying that five times fast!


----------

